

Bulletproof Coffee: Debunking the Hot Buttered Hype - ferrari8608
http://gizmodo.com/bulletproof-coffee-debunking-the-hot-buttered-hype-1681321467

======
serf
I never got into it not because I don't care to try it, but because I don't
need any more steps between me and caffeine.

Hell, that's why I drink tea lately. Even easier than a french press.

I'd never buy the kit, but blended coffee and butter sounds tasty.

